# nurses call station



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

What are some high quality systems you guys installed? Another question, How are the old systems wired and is their anywhere I can learn about these? Just trying to expand my knowledge of the industry. I have family that works in nursing homes and they are recommending me for work. The systems in there nursing homes are obsolete and need replacement and I would like to try to sell them a new system


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> What are some high quality systems you guys installed? Another question, How are the old systems wired and is their anywhere I can learn about these? Just trying to expand my knowledge of the industry. I have family that works in nursing homes and they are recommending me for work. The systems in there nursing homes are obsolete and need replacement and I would like to try to sell them a new system


Executone is an ok system. 
As for an old system, the first one I worked on was vacuum tube operated. Lasted forever. But at each station there was a small capacitor that would pop or short and causing the whole system to lock. 
1960 era. We replaced it in 98.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I've installed many of these.

http://www.tektone.com/nursecall.htm

If you follow the wire schedule and observe distances from all other electrical including fire wire and access control wiring, it works great.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> I've installed many of these.
> 
> http://www.tektone.com/nursecall.htm
> 
> If you follow the wire schedule and observe distances from all other electrical including fire wire and access control wiring, it works great.


Thats what we use is tektone :thumbup:


----------



## HalfWatt (Aug 9, 2011)

Cornell Communications - their products are simple and solid, and their tech support folks are happy to help with design and installation questions. http://www.cornell.com/


----------



## Butt Splice (Aug 28, 2011)

electricalperson said:


> What are some high quality systems you guys installed?


Dukane, Rawlins, Hill-rom.

I liked the Hill-rom, just a bunch of Cat 5 jumpers with RJ-45's.


----------

